# rec: Apricot pickups



## kadesma (Apr 20, 2006)

People have been so darn nice to us. DH's partners wife and a dear friend of mine came by with this and the recipe, so I thought I'd share with all of you..
8-oz. softened cream cheese
1/4-c. fruit chutney
2-Tab. thin sliced green onions
1-pack dried apricots ( about 6 oz)
1/2-c water
1/2-c. finely chopped pecan
Bring water and apricots to a boil, reduce heat and cook and stir now and then til apricots are plump. Drain and pat dry, when cool, beat cream cheese til smooth, add chutney and onions. Chill,covered about 1 hour, thenspoon mix into the apricots, sprinkle on some pecans and chill til nice and firm..These are lucious.
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## callie (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi, kades!  It's the end of a loooonnnnng day and my brain isn't working too well  You know how I love apricot recipes...but I'm not getting this one.  When you say "spoon mix into the apricots," exactly what do you mean?  Since they are call "pickups," I'm thinking each apricot is separate and somehow "filled" with the cream cheese mix??


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2006)

Callie, you are tired  I just make the cream cheese mix, chill it, soften the apricots and let them cool then just open them up you know, kind of unroll them,and take a scoop or teaspoon and put some of the filling in the hollow of the apricot, then sprinkle with the chopped pecans. I plump the apricots, but truth be told, I also like them right out of the bag and chewy with the filling. I hope I've explained better, I'm kind of cross eyed tonight to... 
I think I know where I led you astray, I said into the apricot instead of ONTO the apricot!!!!!
kadesma


----------



## callie (Apr 21, 2006)

tanks!  now that i understand the recipe, think i'll go to bed!!!  this looks yummy - and i'm gonna make it for my mom.  you're a dear!! hugs!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2006)

Night Callie,
hope your mom likes the recipe. It tasted so good. Sorry I threw ya a curve 
hugs,
kadesma


----------

